# Connley Rods - Unbelievable sales/service



## broach-man (Jan 31, 2014)

Driving south a couple of weeks a year to CSB, and now Gulf Shores, and fishing on the Yankee Capts out of Stock Island, I have always used my St. Croix spinning rods for surf fishing/boat fishing which I use up here in Michigan for salmon and pike.

Wanting to add to the arsenal for my YC trip in March (to upgrade from my Chaos rods intended for King Fishing), I stumbled upon Bryan Connley at Connley rods and now Todd Laker. I did a lot of research on multiple forums verifying quality and service.

Being in sales, I am very picky on how well I am serviced, whether it is a beverage always being full at a restaurant/bar (from years in the service industry), or simple reminders or check ins to make sure everything is alright, I cannot say how happy I am with the response time I have gotten from Todd Laker at Connley Rods. They are going to finish my Mutton Rod for the Dry Tortuga's in record time and he is meeting my specifications.

I am not one to plug companies unless the Sales/Service deserve it. And in this case, it is more than deserving.

I will post pics of the rod once I pick it up on March 2 and use it on the Yankee Capts March 4-6!!!

Tight lines and thanks again Todd and Bryan.:thumbup:


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

broach-man said:


> Driving south a couple of weeks a year to CSB, and now Gulf Shores, and fishing on the Yankee Capts out of Stock Island, I have always used my St. Croix spinning rods for surf fishing/boat fishing which I use up here in Michigan for salmon and pike.
> 
> Wanting to add to the arsenal for my YC trip in March (to upgrade from my Chaos rods intended for King Fishing), I stumbled upon Bryan Connley at Connley rods and now Todd Laker. I did a lot of research on multiple forums verifying quality and service.
> 
> ...


I met them at the Ft Lauderdale boat show. Real nice guys and real nice work.


----------

